# Magnet for My Case?



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Ok so I have a Vera Bradley Case. I would like to put a magnet in the pocket so that it can turn off on my Kindle. What type of magnet can I use? And what kind of tape would I need for sticking it in the pocket?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've just been experimenting.  It needs to be a fairly strong magnet.  You want something fairly flat but still strong.  I have a lot of kitchen magnets, so I've been able to test extensively. 

If you're going to put it in the pocket, I would think Scotch tape (or generic) would work....

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Do I place the magnet towards the bottom of case and Kindle?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Do I place the magnet towards the bottom of case and Kindle?


Test the magnet on the case of your Kindle to find where it needs to be to turn it on. IIRC, the magnet needs to be at the bottom right, somewhere between the word Kindle and the bottom right corner.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I tried a few kitchen magnets and they didn't work. Looks like I need something stronger. http://www.amazon.com/Neodymium-Magnets-inch-Disc-N48/dp/B00269N68Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1414211504&sr=8-4&keywords=Flat+Magnets http://www.amazon.com/Flexible-Magnet-Squares-Adhesive-Length/dp/B005HY9QWW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1414211504&sr=8-7&keywords=Flat+Magnets or http://www.amazon.com/BYKES-Neodymium-Extremly-Powerful-Refrigerator/dp/B00A5TD6CA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1414211875&sr=8-3&keywords=Flat+Magnet ?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Harbor Freight has Rare Earth Magnets on sale.  They are strong and small.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

My house key has a magnet in it (http://www.abs-secure.co.uk/ - it's the small circle in the key shaft). This is strong enough to pick up a small coin (UK low value coins are steel) and is strong enough to switch the kindle on and off.

So I don't think the magnet needs to be very strong, I suspect it's more important that it's small and is positioned in exactly the correct place.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I know it's been a long time but I really need to know if people have been able to get magnets for their cases. I don't want to buy a whole new case if I can use the ones that I already have by buying some magnets for them. So if anyone has been able to do this please tell me the type of magnets you used. I did just buy some earth magnets off of E Bay. I just hope they are strong enough and not too strong to put the Kindle back into Sleep mode again. I recently bought a case that has this problem. The case keeps turning it off.


----------

